# Pharoah RDA Custom Drip Tip



## Mahir (22/11/16)

Who has stock of Custom Wide Bore drip Tips for the Pharoah RDA ?


----------



## Petrus (22/11/16)

Mahir said:


> Who has stock of Custom Wide Bore drip Tips for the Pharoah RDA ?


You must speak to @hands to try to sort you out.


----------



## Mahir (22/11/16)

Petrus said:


> You must speak to @hands to try to sort you out.


Will do. Cheers for the reply


----------

